# My Resignation as Admin



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2013)

I just found out from reading a post at Getbig that this board is in fact owned by Uncle Z...  Obviously I have no desire to work for him so as of this post, I resign as Admin here.

I never liked you bunch of misfit retards anyway.

PoB


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2013)

looks like Ill be taken over from here.....Alone at last SI your all mine bahahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## PFM (Apr 1, 2013)

If GetBig said it then I am gone too.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 1, 2013)

Hah April fools.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 1, 2013)

i have been appointed the new admin, you will all get your shit together now.


----------



## PFM (Apr 1, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> looks like Ill be taken over from here.....Alone at last SI your all mine bahahahahahahahahahahaah



Just BB, Tiller & Mattyice.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I want a raise


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 1, 2013)

If you blokes vote for me as the new Admin Supreme,  then I will demand we all get 25% payraises, and 50% bonuses at the year end.

....and dancing girls at your house on friday nights

(now that's a helluva campaign!!)


----------



## Yaya (Apr 1, 2013)

Whats wrong with uncle z?

Later pob...you wont be missed jerk


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 1, 2013)

for a second there....


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank God. Now we can have a real board like ology.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 1, 2013)

Bout time. I've wanted that spot for a while


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 1, 2013)

Damn, why you gotta be messing.  I was like great F'in A. I love this place.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm voting for Dan.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 1, 2013)

nice April fools day


----------



## g0re (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha.... Uncle z....


----------



## DF (Apr 1, 2013)

It's about time you resigned.  You banned the only member on here worth a shit. Tilly!


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I'm voting for Dan.



you need to vote for the bloke that will put dancing girls in your living room on friday nights.............


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 1, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> you need to vote for the bloke that will put dancing girls in your living room on friday nights.............



Voting for Dan might put dancing guys in my living room.


----------



## g0re (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Voting for Dan might put dancing guys in my living room.



Sounds good to me


----------



## Azog (Apr 1, 2013)

Good riddance shitbird!


----------



## trim (Apr 1, 2013)

now that pob is gone, lets move on to more important business, like making ken change his avatar back!


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Voting for Dan might put dancing guys in my living room.





g0re said:


> Sounds good to me



Well, dancing girls on friday night is my BEST campaign promise.

Soooooo.........

............looks like someone else gets to be dictator arouund here, and it aint me!?


----------



## regular (Apr 1, 2013)

hahaha that's great. As if I would work for a turd like Z.


----------



## PFM (Apr 1, 2013)

I want to work for mike arnold.

WTF that was supposed to be all upper case ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## grind4it (Apr 1, 2013)

Some funny shit in this thread


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 1, 2013)

What's wrong with Z? I always use them whenever Pinn is out of stock, only 2 labs I'll trust.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 1, 2013)

I'll miss you POB.

MIKE ARNOLD SAYS BUTT SEX HELPS UNCLE Z GEAR BECOME MORE POTENT


----------



## PFM (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Voting for Dan might put dancing guys in my living room.



Make you Charlie Sheen................is that even a goal?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 2, 2013)

_*votes for Pedro*_


----------



## amore169 (Apr 2, 2013)

You got me there POB, I was thinking now what happened!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuckers....


----------



## mattyice (Apr 2, 2013)

PFM said:


> Just BB, Tiller & Mattyice.



Mattyice is awesome!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 2, 2013)

Still waitin for the big boss to swing thru for this one x-


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 2, 2013)

is this....for realz?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 2, 2013)

sparticus said:


> is this....for realz?



Yes...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..


pffffffffffffffffftt  =)) =))


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 2, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes...
> 
> .
> .
> ...


jerk.....   my wife said she was pregnant today.
both of you are jerks for the day


----------



## regular (Apr 2, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Still waitin for the big boss to swing thru for this one x-



What time are you thinking our fearless leader Z is going to get here?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 2, 2013)

regular said:


> What time are you thinking our fearless leader Z is going to get here?



Hopefully before April 2nd :l


----------



## Jada (Apr 2, 2013)

For one sec I'm like what the fk!


----------

